# studio lighting, newborn session.....



## MLP (Mar 10, 2006)

Hello, This is my first post and I do not know if I am posting this question on the right board   
I have my first newborn photo shoot on Saturday and I just want to make sure I have my lighting correct. I have a main light and a filler and also a hair light. I will be using my black or chroma key background. What is your opinion on how I should set my lights up? Any help would be greatly appreciated! Thank you.


----------

